# Calibrated EMM6 Mic and M Audio Fast Track



## ryanenen (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi,

Already received the calibrated EMM6 mic from Herb and M Audio Fast Track external sound card yesterday in good condition. 

I'm novice, please advise 

1) how to use/install the mini disc that come with the EMM6 mic 

2) do I need to go thro' the step of cabibrate the sound card as mentioned in REW Help although the EMM 6 mic is calibrated by Herb

3) Anyone be kind enough to point me to the link showing how to use the mic with REW. I have read alot posts here but still cant figure out. 

Thanks & regards
Ryan


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Ryan,




> 1) how to use/install the mini disc that come with the EMM6 mic


The disc will load into any tray-type CD-ROM drive. If yours is the slot-loading kind, e-mail Herb and he will e-mail you the files if you tell him the “CSL-Exxx” number on the unit.

Look for the file called “narrow band response 0 degrees.” Copy it to your REW files folder, then go back in and change the extension to “.cal”. This is the file for pointing the mic straight at the speakers, which is preferred in most cases. If you prefer pointing the mic at the ceiling, there is a 90-degrees file to accomodate that.

Load the calibration file in REW under Settings, Mic/Meter.




> 2) do I need to go thro' the step of cabibrate the sound card as mentioned in REW Help although the EMM 6 mic is calibrated by Herb


The sound card calibration is separate from the mic calibration. If you haven’t calibrated your sound card, you still need to do that.




> 3) Anyone be kind enough to point me to the link showing how to use the mic with REW. I have read alot posts here but still cant figure out.


 Just plug the mic into your Fast Track Pro, and make sure phantom power is turned on (you’ll need a mic cable [XLR to XLR] several feet long if you don’t already have one). After that situate the mic at your listening position, using a mic stand or camera tri-pod and point it at the speaker you want to measure (or, you can just hold it if you prefer, just make sure your body isn’t between the mic and the speaker). If you’re measuring the main speakers (L, R or C) measure one at a time and turn off the others. 

For measuring subs, it won’t matter which way you point the mic, as its pick-up pattern is omnidirectional with low frequencies.

Hopefully this helps. :T 


Regards,
Wayne


----------



## ryanenen (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi Wayne,

Thanks for your explanation. 



> Look for the file called “narrow band response 0 degrees.” Copy it to your REW files folder, then go back in and change the extension to “.cal”. This is the file for pointing the mic straight at the speakers, which is preferred in most cases. If you prefer pointing the mic at the ceiling, there is a 90-degrees file to accomodate that.


Can I store the 2 files into the REW files folder for different application? 

If I use Radio Shack SPL meter, there will not have any file to copy to REW files folder. Is that the calibrated EMM 6 mic from Herb with the “narrow band response 0 degrees/90 degree files will be more accurate in measurement than RS meter?

2 questions:

1)For measuring L C R speakers, Is the “narrow band response 0 degrees.” file should be loaded and the mic placed at the listening position and pointed straight to each of the L C R speakers?

2)For measuring subwoofer, Is the "90-degrees file" should be loaded and the mic placed at the listening position and pointed to the ceiling? 


Regards,
Ryan


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Ryan,



> Can I store the 2 files into the REW files folder for different application?


You can file anything you want in that folder. I have files for mics in mine that I’ve never even used. Select the file you want to use under Settings - Mic/Meter – Browse.




> If I use Radio Shack SPL meter, there will not have any file to copy to REW files folder. Is that the calibrated EMM 6 mic from Herb with the “narrow band response 0 degrees/90 degree files will be more accurate in measurement than RS meter?


The SPL meter file is for when you use the SPL meter to take your measurements. Now that you have the EMM6 file, you don’t need it anymore. Remove the SPL meter calibration file and use the EMM6 file instead. Certainly, the EMM6 w/ calibration file is more accurate than the RS meter – isn’t that why you got it in the first place? 



> 1)For measuring L C R speakers, Is the “narrow band response 0 degrees.” file should be loaded and the mic placed at the listening position and pointed straight to each of the L C R speakers?


Yes. Measure one at a time and point it at the one you’re measuring.



> 2)For measuring subwoofer, Is the "90-degrees file" should be loaded and the mic placed at the listening position and pointed to the ceiling?


You can use the 0-degree file for everything, subs and mains. There’s seldom a good reason to use vertical mic orientation.


Regards,
Wayne


----------

